# Using Model B to Build the Types



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

I feel like, in many ways, there is a sort of...misunderstanding about the types. All too often, ENFPs are confused with ESFPs. INTJs with ISTJs. I think, in some ways, this is a remnant of thinking through the dichotomies. And, in another way, it's a remnant of the simplified axial system we've understood. "All that needs to be done is replace the axes and you'll get a completely different type!" And I think it's problematic. What results is a rather blurred conception of what the individual type is. Instead, I suggest we use what little we do know of Model B to help give us a better impression. 

This is imported from Tellus, as I think he summarizes the core concepts of each of the functions rather succinctly.



Tellus said:


> +/- IM elements and valued/unvalued functions
> 
> *a) Quality *
> "+" Maximizing the positive. Competence only in the field of positive properties. Avoidance, fear of negative.
> ...


*ALPHA*

INTP: (system, regularity) then (alternatives, possibilities, interpretation, guess, obviousness)

ENTP: (alternatives, possibilities, interpretation, guess, obviousness) then (system, regularity)

ISFJ: (cosiness, comfort, pleasant sensations) then (emotional force, energy boiling, emotions passed over through tactile, taste or other sensor vocabulary)

ESFJ: (emotional force, energy boiling, emotions passed over through tactile, taste or other sensor vocabulary) then (cosiness, comfort, pleasant sensations)

*BETA

*ISTP: (right, rule) then (strength, power, control)

ESTP: (strength, power, control) then (right, rule)

INFJ: (destiny, prevision, fatefulness) then (play of feelings, absence of sensory component in vocabulary)

ENFJ: (play of feelings, absence of sensory component in vocabulary) then (destiny, prevision, fatefulness)

*GAMMA

*ISFP: (influence, rapprochement, repulsion) then (profit, benefit, gain)

ESFP: (profit, benefit, gain) then (influence, rapprochement, repulsion)

INTJ: (topicality, timeliness, tendencies) then (processes, technologies)

ENTJ: (processes, technologies) then (topicality, timeliness, tendencies)

*DELTA*

INFP: (sympathy, affection, benevolent relation) then (potential, personality traits, understanding, insight)

ENFP: (potential, personality traits, understanding, insight) then (sympathy, affection, benevolent relation)

ISTJ: (harmony, aesthetics, beauty) then (things, objects)

ESTJ: (things, objects) then (harmony, aesthetics, beauty)

--

Does that not reveal something a little bit different, then?


----------

